# Ted has had colitis again!



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ted is just over a year old and the vet has had problems in the poo department more or less since I got him.

The vet has now said that it is recurring bouts of colitis and has put him on a special diet.

Hopefully this will work, cos if not he will need to have cameras put in very nasty places

Doesn't help that he is a terrible scrounger that never lifts his nose off the ground!!

Does anyone elses poo suffer from this problem??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes, Lady is about a year and a half old, and has had a few bouts with it, Coliitis in dogs, is not the same as in humans, in Humans it is not a curable thing, in dogs, it is just an inflamed bowel that causes either soft poos, runny poos, or mucus covered poos. 
Lady has a finicky tummy, and we have found a fresh food that seems to work well for her. 
it doesn't seem to bother her at all, just sometimes messy when she goes. she has had 3 bouts over the course of her life. 2 which they gave her antibiotics for and did a fecal sample and all was fine and clear.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww poor Ted. Bertie's had colitis and he also has trouble with his glands too. He's currently on Burns pork and potato kibble which seems to suit him mixed with a little bran. He also has his nose to the ground all the time we are out on a walk and if I'm not quick enough he'll gobble something up that he shouldn't - the little tinker! Hopefully the new diet the vet has put Ted on will sort the problem out and he'll not have to have cameras where the sun doesn't shine 

Clare and Bertie


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Not that I would wish this on another 'poo' but it makes me feel better knowing that we are not the only ones...poor Lady and Bertie..

I guess its just something we'll have to get used to...and as you say hopefully his new diet will work wonders. He's normally not ill with it, but this last bout made him very quiet and sad...and still on the antibiotics bless him!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hope he feels better soon.


----------

